# Unknown Streamlight Model



## Gratefulcaver (Aug 9, 2014)

Howdy all , 
New to the forum and have a question for the experts . Don't think I'm allowed to post any pics so its going to be tuff without any .. 
As an avid Ky. caver I'm always on the look out for light sources 
Odd .. Unusual .. New ... Old ... 
I picked up a handheld 3v Streamlight I've never seen before nor can I find any info on it at all 
I've sent pictures to Streamlight in hopes of receiving some information about it , so far no response from them ... Any help would be great 

Thanks in advance 

O.D. - 1.25"
Length - 6.25"
3v (2c)
PR bulb


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2014)

Gratefulcaver said:


> Don't think I'm allowed to post any pics so its going to be tuff without any ..


There is no restriction for new members when it comes to posting pictures.

Norm


----------



## Gratefulcaver (Aug 9, 2014)

Having trouble ....


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2014)

Gratefulcaver said:


> Having trouble ....



Posting photos


----------



## Gratefulcaver (Aug 11, 2014)

After several searches I finely found a clue ...

" Streamlight also used a collection what I assume were leftover '70s era Kel-Lite parts to make a weird little 2C light with a twist bezel."

I believe this is the light I found ....


----------



## 880arm (Aug 11, 2014)

Gratefulcaver said:


> After several searches I finely found a clue ...
> 
> " Streamlight also used a collection what I assume were leftover '70s era Kel-Lite parts to make a weird little 2C light with a twist bezel."
> 
> I believe this is the light I found ....



Interesting. It would be neat to see some photos in case anyone else runs across one of these. If you're still having trouble posting them, you can e-mail them to info(at)FlashlightGuide(dot)com and I will post them here for you.


----------



## Gratefulcaver (Aug 11, 2014)

Great !
Sending pics ...

Dimensions :
O.D. = 1.25
Length = 6.25
3v (2c)
Full swivel on the D ring


----------



## 880arm (Aug 11, 2014)

Here are your photos. I have never seen one of these but perhaps someone else can chime in. Interesting old light!

I did find this old post from ABTOMAT where it looks like he has a couple of similar lights without the ring on the end.




















​


----------



## Gratefulcaver (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you !
Those a very similar to this light , maybe the swivel D was added by the PO ?


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 11, 2014)

Neat little rig there. New to me too. Thanks for the post.


----------

